# Bottom Bouncer



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I went to Dicks Sporting Goods yesterday to buy a new aerator for my minnow bucket and while I was there I checked out their fishing supplies. I saw that they were selling bottom bouncers for $2.99 each. I have been making my own bottom bouncers for quite a few years and have about 25 cents in each one. I use piano wire, that my buddy got at a garage sale for a dollar, and a egg sinker mold that I have had for years. The piano wire was on a spool that I cut into 18" pieces. I got around 100 pieces. I'm not sure what gauge the wire is but it's pretty stiff. I have lead that I have been collecting for years, most of which was free. The nice thing is for the bouncers it doesn't have to be soft or pure lead. The snap swivels I got on ebay for $8.95 for 50 pcs. I make all my bends with a pair of needle nose pliers and put a kink in the wire where it fits in the egg sinker mold so the lead doesn't slide on the wire. I used a store bought bottom bouncer as a template.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I like to make my own rigs and stuff myself also.good idea!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Dicks has a modest to OK selection but is a retail place ... the pre-finished ones look nice but are expensive, you're paying for packaging and brand name, the only time I buy anything there is late fall/winter when things are on clearance. Have made them too but I find bottom bouncers at flea markets and such, even Fin and Feathers has unfinished ones, 5/6 in a pack, for $4-5 or even less and paint them myself ...


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jeffk said:


> Dicks has a modest to OK selection but is a retail place ... the pre-finished ones look nice but are expensive, you're paying for packaging and brand name, the only time I buy anything there is late fall/winter when things are on clearance. Have made them too but I find bottom bouncers at flea markets and such, even Fin and Feathers has unfinished ones, 5/6 in a pack, for $4-5 or even less and paint them myself ...


 I don't usually buy anything at the retail stores, but I needed a new aerator for next day fishing. I checked Gander Mountain also but I liked the one at Dicks better. Along with making the bottom bouncers I pour my own jigs, both regular and ice jigs, and sinkers including reusable split shot. I also tie my own worm harnesses. I order everything to make these on line. I order a lot from Janns Netcraft and Ebay. Like you said Dicks and Gander Mountain are both expensive.


----------

